# Disgusting person...



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

So there was this breeder, where I got my rats form, we were going to buy 2 more from her, she got angry at us for asking questions and calling multiply times when she didn't answered, she deemed that anyone that sells to me need to be a "book of 1000 answers"... Absolutely disgusting person who even said that it's not her problem if her rat had made my guiena pigs sickb or any other per bad....


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

As much as they might seem awful Moat rat breeders do have a full time job and / or lots going on in there own life too. rat breeding isn't something you can do to make money, it's only a hobby really and as such if there's a lot going on in your personal life it can be hard to deal with lots of contact. I quite like answering questions and helping people out but even I have days and even weeks where I just have to not go online or focus on other things. 

I can also sympathies a little with the guinea pig issue. Until I looked into it when you posted I was unaware Guinea pigs could get bordetella too, if your breeder have you rats with active bordetella that's not good add the rats would be sick and so shouldn't be homed until they are well, however if it's something else that doesn't make the rats ill and there is no sign of it in the rats then as a rat breeder there would be little you could do to prevent it. You can't be an expert on all species. ultimately if you get new animals you do need to take responsibility for the effect they will have on your new animals, be that health, behaviourally or even attacks.


----------



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

The thing is that , while they don't have bordetella cause they never saw the rabbit, I didn't know that, I didjn't get to see the rats parents or go into her house, we met on the street outside, near the house, she didn't let me know those things and she wouldnät even send pictures when I asked for it. She has MANY babies, she's already has like 7-8 litters this year, I think, despite of this, they supposedly never were sick. I don't know if I should neuter/spay my rats because she wont answer anything, and I kinda want to know if theres any history of tumors in that family so I know if it is needed or not.


----------



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

(Can't edit my post, it turns out blank) Another hting was tat she thought it was ok when I called her two days after her being angry, she didn't bother figuring out on why I was trying to reach her and I had no background history of anything from her when I got them, she said, two days after that, that itäs fine for me to buy them, so when I call her 2 weeks later, she suddenly deems that "I have so much problems" and that I should find another breeder, which is kind of lacking in Sweden, she changed her mind after saying ok just like that, we didn't call her during those two weeks, and she don't seem to have a steady personality.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She doesn't sound like a typical good breeder over here, though is hard as theta a lot of cultural differences. For instance in Sweden is frowned upon to inbred. Here in the UK is frowned upon not to ever inbreed (though inbreeding more than 5 out of 6 generations without an outcross is uncommon). 

possibly best looking elsewhere in the future though it can be hard. The only swedish breeder I know of and rate as my friend knows her well and had told me loads about her and her breeding ethics is Frida Lydén. If you can find her she would be well worth getting in touch with though she breeds much less often so it may mean waiting a while


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd say anyone who isn't willing to take a little time out of their day to at least send you an email with information you might need isn't worth buying from. When I rehome rescues, I send out an email with a compiled list of what they need to get, what I use, and what not to do as well as links to helpful website since I can't put all the information in the world about rats into one email. I also give everyone my personal cell number so that they can text me to troubleshoot if necessary or just to give me updates on how their babes are doing. I have a whole list of numbers that I keep, along with the description of the rats I sold them and will occasionally email or text to make sure things are going well. I work two part time jobs and go to school full time, so to me there's no excuse for anyone not taking time to talk to the people who they expect to be their customers. I have people who come back to me repeatedly or just text me about random rat related issues and it makes me happy to know that they trust my judgement and advice.


----------

